# Possible Fish farm downtown?



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone know about a possible Fish hatchery downtown by Joe Patti's ? Possibly cobia & other fish? Hear some want it & some don't. Why would u not want it? My only guess would be some would rather have another Marina or high rise condo's. We need more of those !!!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Why would u not want it? My only guess would be some would rather have another Marina or high rise condo's. We need more of those !!!


Because the Pensacola City Council is afraid of anything new and have killed any economic growth unless they can see some personal profit. Just look at the recent push to move the Kitty Hawk carrier here to increase tourism. 

The council is throwing out objections left and right because unless they cannot see any short term cash in their pockets they deny any new projects.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Loruna said:


> Because the Pensacola City Council is afraid of anything new and have killed any economic growth unless they can see some personal profit. Just look at the recent push to move the Kitty Hawk carrier here to increase tourism.
> 
> The council is throwing out objections left and right because unless they cannot see any short term cash in their pockets they deny any new projects.


Sounds about right. Any one with info please let us know.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kenny,

It is going to be on Blab TV Monday night, about 630, Mayor Ashton will be doing a live call in show, on one of the fishing shows.

There is a thread on here about the show that I read earlier
*


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbup:Good. If the Mayor is involved maybe things will happen, Maybe.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenny it's a toss up between raising fish and putting more sand on the beach, what you think is going to happen?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Stupid Brown sand on the beach.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I bet the Mayor is a heck of a fisherman...... The only thing his metro sexual ass has ever made his fingers smell like bait would be his wife... Maybe:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sorry friends.. My comment was out of line. Oh well..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I bet the Mayor is a heck of a fisherman...... The only thing his metro sexual ass has ever made his fingers smell like bait would be his wife... Maybe:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sorry friends.. My comment was out of line. Oh well..


I have my doubts that even happens.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Kenny,
> 
> It is going to be on Blab TV Monday night, about 630, Mayor Ashton will be doing a live call in show, on one of the fishing shows.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath.
He is famous for cancelling out.
If he does show up, any answers will be very vague if not totally irrelevant to the question.
Wait and see.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The Florida Gulf Coast Marine Fisheries Hatchery and Enhancement Center

Heres a good place to start.....Don't see the word Cobia anywhere....

I'm skeptical anytime the govt wants to Enhance anything for me!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20140110/NEWS01/301100014/Probe-of-hatchery-proposal-s-merits-on-hold

You can find a "scientist" on the opposite side of any arggument in today's world....


Still, several members of the public at Thursday’s meeting were skeptical. Bill Young, a fisheries biologist, asked council members to approve Myers’ request, suggesting the philosphy behind the proposal was fundamentally upside down.

“It’s a top-down approach when it should be a bottom up approach to improving the fishery,” Young said.

Page


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Loruna said:


> Because the Pensacola City Council is afraid of anything new and have killed any economic growth unless they can see some personal profit. Just look at the recent push to move the Kitty Hawk carrier here to increase tourism.
> 
> The council is throwing out objections left and right because unless they cannot see any short term cash in their pockets they deny any new projects.


Loruna, those are some interesting statements. To bring a carrier here takes a non-profit organization raising millions of dollars before a site will even be considered by the Navy, much less selected. I have no doubt that if you're willing to write a check or raise the money the city council will support it. It's easy to blame the council...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tkh329 said:


> Loruna, those are some interesting statements. To bring a carrier here takes a non-profit organization raising millions of dollars before a site will even be considered by the Navy, much less selected. I have no doubt that if you're willing to write a check or raise the money the city council will support it. It's easy to blame the council...


Bring a boat and make a reef. No maintenance costs and look at the tourism potential. The O brings in divers from all over. Not to mention fishing. Maintenance on a carrier would be astronomical and I doubt the city or county would ever see any profit or even break even.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Bring a boat and make a reef. No maintenance costs and look at the tourism potential. The O brings in divers from all over. Not to mention fishing. Maintenance on a carrier would be astronomical and I doubt the city or county would ever see any profit or even break even.


 
isn't the O still sinking, getting deeper and deeper?


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

the Big O was predicted by the Hass Center to bring in 90 million plus to the local economy a year........I doubt its anywhere near that, except for a few dive shops. I wonder if all the dive shops and other people that pledged money ever ponied up since it cost the Govt 28 million to sink it.

Govt prediction are usually wrong by at least half or more when trying to sell something to the public. If they draw a picture of the project, well just run the other way.....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Kenny it's a toss up between raising fish and putting more sand on the beach, what you think is going to happen?


the "beach re-nourishment" projects are always a great way to waste lots of money...in a year the good ole angry gulf will move the sand where it pleases not where the SRIA wants it


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cobia is no where in the plans. Looking at red fish, red snapper and specks. Also some plant life. Sounds all fine and dandy but one draw back is the $18.8 million dollars it costs thats coming from BP. Thats a hell of a lot of money...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I was hoping for some kind of bay walk with shops, bars, eats and such. Something we and the tourists might enjoy. You can put a fish hatchery just about anywhere. Just pissing away more BP money. Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> the "beach re-nourishment" projects are always a great way to waste lots of money...in a year the good ole angry gulf will move the sand where it pleases not where the SRIA wants it


Bing. It's bad, bad, bad in South Florida. Waste of money and ruining the fishery along with the runoff from the sugar plantations by Lake O.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

twodown said:


> I was hoping for some kind of bay walk with shops, bars, eats and such. Something we and the tourists might enjoy. You can put a fish hatchery just about anywhere. Just pissing away more BP money. Anyway my 2 cents.


+1!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

You mean just like the shops bars eats that exist on palafox today? The ones that change names every six months due to lack of business traffic?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> You mean just like the shops bars eats that exist on palafox today? The ones that change names every six months due to lack of business traffic?


There are lots of businesses that have been there for quite some time. Jewelers trade, Adonna's bakery, Tin cow, Jackson's steakhouse, vinyl music hall, global grill.I'm sure there are more I missed.

All of which are in my opinion good places to eat/do business. Go try them out! Lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Palafox was rated one of the top streets in America by this organization. Idk how biased they are but they aren't the only ones that said this.

http://www.planning.org/greatplaces/streets/2013/


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

You missed my point. The tin cow named a burger after me... you are the one that seems to think that downtown area could support more "bars shops and eats" than it already does. Post up your stats that demonstrates how the languishing in flux of people from Flomaton driving down will fill more bars shops and eats places in the downtown area or tell me where those people are going to come from. .lol. lol. Lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> You missed my point. The tin cow named a burger after me... you are the one that seems to think that downtown area could support more "bars shops and eats" than it already does. Post up your stats that demonstrates how the languishing in flux of people from Flomaton driving down will fill more bars shops and eats places in the downtown area or tell me where those people are going to come from. .lol. lol. Lol


It was just an idea, as stated before there has to be a better place to put a fish farm. I'm not a civic advisor maybe some other idea would be better than bars,shops,eats. You said that the places of business on palafox have a lack of business and change names every six months because of this. I was simply pointing out that isn't true.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> It was just an idea, as stated before there has to be a better place to put a fish farm. I'm not a civic advisor maybe some other idea would be better than bars,shops,eats. You said that the places of business on palafox have a lack of business and change names every six months because of this. I was simply pointing out that isn't true.


Yeah sorry. I'm a little sensitive about the hatchery. I believe it could work and there a lot of people trying to kill the hatchery idea no matter where it is located...

One concept for the hatchery is if they could combine the hatchery with a mini aquarium center and educational center with uwf marine biology program might have a tourist type draw...lot of moving pieces and agencies to that concept though...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> Yeah sorry. I'm a little sensitive about the hatchery. I believe it could work and there a lot of people trying to kill the hatchery idea no matter where it is located...
> 
> One concept for the hatchery is if they could combine the hatchery with a mini aquarium center and educational center with uwf marine biology program might have a tourist type draw...lot of moving pieces and agencies to that concept though...


I can see where it would benefit a hatchery to be that close to a source of salt water and I'm all about more fish out there. I truly don't have any strong feelings either way. Just trying to join the conversation and add my .02


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if they were smart they would do both fresh and salt water so once they get to a certain size they can sell them to local restaurants.....great supply of fresh fish and its local going to another local business....both make money...win win!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

they used to call it "looking a gift horse in the mouth"


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> if they were smart they would do both fresh and salt water so once they get to a certain size they can sell them to local restaurants.....great supply of fresh fish and its local going to another local business....both make money...win win!


Yup this sounds like a really good way to do it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Anyone know about a possible Fish hatchery downtown by Joe Patti's ? Possibly cobia & other fish? Hear some want it & some don't. Why would u not want it? My only guess would be some would rather have another Marina or high rise condo's. We need more of those !!!


From what I have learned about cobia is that they are a migrating fish. I feel if they raise a fish from birth, and then released it, I could be wrong, but wouldn't the fish just migrate and follow all the other cobia. 
They run with the water temp.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard that there would be about 15 permanent jobs once the farm is operational. 

Not sure something else is not better for revenue on waterfront property. Even a Wharf like thing would provide more jobs and more revenue. That is prime waterfront property. A fish farm is a good thing. Are there better options?

Jim


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

jim t said:


> I heard that there would be about 15 permanent jobs once the farm is operational.
> 
> Not sure something else is not better for revenue on waterfront property. Even a Wharf like thing would provide more jobs and more revenue. That is prime waterfront property. A fish farm is a good thing. Are there better options?
> 
> Jim


Why don't you tell us? you seem to be an expert on everything else known to man.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not saying it's a bad option. I'm saying there may be better options.

Hotel? Future Casino as the law changes? Retail center like the Wharf, include an amphitheater for bands? An areas for boats to come and cook their fish at a restaurant? You know touristy stuff.

Thanks though.

Jim


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

You need to put your green (environmental) eye glasses on from which to view this project. Thank you!

Gulf Coast Marine Fisheries Hatchery & Enhancement Center
Home
Click on presentation to advance through pages.

Project Description

Click here to return to Home page.



BRIEF PROJECT DESCRIPTION

Florida’s recreational and commercial fishing and associated business have been severely impacted by the Deepwater Horizon oil spill. Besides having beaches, estuaries, and other coastal areas directly impacted by oil intrusion vast expanses of state and federal waters were under fishery closures for months on end. Combined, these impacts resulted in significant loss of human use and access to Florida’s saltwater fisheries resources. Consequences of these losses include:
A documented significant reduction in the number of recreational fishing trips (i.e., angler-days) that impacted private recreational anglers, charter boat captains, and headboat fishing operations.
Reduced numbers of resident and out-of-state visiting anglers given the perception of lost fishing opportunities or unhealthy/contaminated fish stocks.
Consequent drastic reduction in fishing-related tourism revenues.
Commercial fishery harvest levels well short of what would be expected (i.e., less than available quotas) for several key fish stocks due to the extended fishery closures associated with the oil spill.
Reduced sales and loss of new market development opportunities for Florida seafood given the national- and international-level perception of unsafe, oil-tainted seafood post-DWH oil spill.
This drastic reduction in fishing-related revenues had severe economic consequences. Florida has the nation’s largest recreational fishing industry, contributing in excess of $5 billion annually to the state’s economy and supporting one of the largest saltwater fishing-related tourism industries in the world. Close to half of the estimated recreational fishing trips in Florida are made by visitors to the state—i.e., additional tourism dollars. The $1.4 billion that resident and non-resident saltwater anglers spend preparing for and conducting saltwater fishing trips in Florida produces an estimated $119.7 million in indirect business taxes.

To address this problem, FWC and the Wildlife Foundation of Florida are working with a variety of partners to develop a saltwater fish hatchery in Pensacola (Escambia County, Florida). This facility will focus on restoring fishing activity (i.e., increase angler participation and the number of fishing trips) by providing hatchery production and eventual release of highly sought-after sportfish species such as red snapper, red drum, and spotted seatrout. Facility design and construction will be focused on the use of green technologies (LEED certification) to minimize negative environmental impacts. Hatchery production will be based on the use of intensive (i.e., indoor, tank-based) recirculating aquaculture systems that reduce water usage and effluent discharge (most of the water is re-used). Similar to the process now used at FWC’s Stock Enhancement Research Facility (SERF) in Manatee County effluent water will be cleansed through a two-fold filtration process. The final stage consists of a filtration marsh composed of native coastal wetland plant species. In this manner, nutrients from the aquaculture facility are recycled as plant biomass which is used to support ongoing regional coastal habitat restoration efforts. In the future, we anticipate expanding our plant nursery capabilities as to provide much-needed native coastal wetland plants for Gulf of Mexico habitat restoration projects.
RESTORATION BENEFITS

1. Restore the loss of fishing activity:

(a) Proven impacts from FWC’s Project Tampa Bay on recreational anglers success and perceptions of the quality of the fishery;

(b) Providing non-regulatory means for addressing commercial/recreational catch allocations (a critical FWC strategy for ensuring sustainable fisheries); (c) Potential for commercial fisheries to purchase genetically wild hatchery fish from the facility for commercial grow-out (reducing pressures on wild stocks, adding a sustainable revenue stream, and benefiting local restaurants with a continuous supply of locally important food species).

2. Changing perceptions of visitors and resident anglers:

(a) The investment in hatchery and marine restoration sends a strong signal that the Gulf fishery is being properly managed for long-term benefit of the resource and people; 

(b) Visitors will once again believe that the Gulf is a viable and desirable angling destination.

3. Job development:

(a) Sustainable community jobs within the region related to commercial, recreational, and food-base fishery production;

(b) Increase fishing tourism-related jobs;

(c) Construction-related jobs (all feasible contracts to be let in the county and city);

(d) Tourism dollars to the community based on end-destination visits to the facility (the facility, in phase 2, is designed as a end-destination that fits with the city's plans for waterfront development and destination visits); and

(e) Creation of new jobs for hatchery production, habitat restoration, and visitor/end-destination jobs related to education and outreach.

4. Integration with community development goals:

(a) Actively partnering with the community to create an tourist friendly end-destination in alignment with waterfront development goals and long-term economic strategies for growth;

(b) Working with the local colleges, universities, and school systems to develop the next generation of marine science professionals trained in marine ecosystem management (critical to Florida's long-term environmental success); and

(c) Working with the city and county to align all marine restoration goals and projects.

5. Developing the future conservationists and anglers: Through education and outreach, develop the next generation of anglers and conservation-minded Floridians that will support and sustain resource restoration.
6. Restoring important fisheries habitats in the region
(a) Cleansing hatchery effluent using coastal wetlands created at the center
(b) Providing native plants for restoration projects, including living shorelines, from the created wetlands
(c) Developing and testing new restoration technologies
(d) Actively partnering with federal, state, local, and university entities to leverage funds for restoring habitats such as wetlands, seagrasses, hardbottom reefs, and oyster beds.
©2013 Florida Marine Fisheries Enhancement Initiative - All Rights Reserved - Privacy Policy - Legal Disclosure - Design by Chris Herberte


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realize it's winter but this is a fishing forum? Or a cruise in your boat and drink your fat azz off at a.wharf forum. Lol


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont think we want the City or the State in the business of raising fish and selling them to local restaurants....... The commercial fisherman would rightfully be very pissed if the City is in the fish selling business.! 

One thing that hasnt been brought up is the smell....We just got rid of the sewage treatment plant. Do millions of baby fish smell like roses? Dunno....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I applaud your tenacity. But, tourism has never been higher on the gulf coast. The last 2 years have surpassed pre-BP years by far. Even without the Blue Angels and a "reduced" fishery.

Not. saying a hatchery isn't a good choice. I'm saying there may be better choices for Pensacola.



http://www.supportfloridasportfish.com/Gulf Coast Marine Fisheries Hatchery %26 Enhancement Center

It's a good argument. But there may be better options for Pensacola a a whole. I'd like to see those investigated as well.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> I dont think we want the City or the State in the business of raising fish and selling them to local restaurants....... The commercial fisherman would rightfully be very pissed if the City is in the fish selling business.!
> 
> One thing that hasnt been brought up is the smell....We just got rid of the sewage treatment plant. Do millions of baby fish smell like roses? Dunno....


Two points, these hatchery fish are released into a natural estuary as very young fish. Not farm raised to adulthood.

Second, the sewage treatment plant has been relocated. It's no longer downtown. (Maybe some residual stuff in the soil that will evetually creep into the bay).

Jim


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This isn't an all or nothing hatchery versus wharf restaurant shop development issue. There will still be plenty of coyote and homeless inhabited land available even with the footprint of a hatchery.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

JimT if you slowly re read my sentence about the sewage treatment plant....it says I know its gone.......I drive by it all the time, and Ive parked on the lot where it used to be....

Someone else suggested the fish could be raised and sold on site....


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Why is there so much anger on this thread? Did I miss something?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay, good argument... Hopefully the hatchery is "attractive" from the outside.

But to expect all these government entities to get together for a "Learning Center " and "research center" attached is a bit of a pipe dream. Just look at the "Maritime Museum" and "UWF Research Center" that was to be part of the Maritime Park.

I'm okay with the hatchery, but it's not a panacea to our fishery. I'll bet MOST of the hatchlings will end up sold elsewhere.

I see nowhere that the facility won't be privately run by some "for profit company" after it is built.

Again a good idea, but not MAGIC.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> JimT if you slowly re read my sentence about the sewage treatment plant....it says I know its gone.......I drive by it all the time, and Ive parked on the lot where it used to be....
> 
> Someone else suggested the fish could be raised and sold on site....


OOPS, MY BAD. I apologize.

Jim


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The science of raising native fish for release into the wild is iffy both pro and con.
Louisiana said no thanks to the possibility of doing what Florida wants to do here.
There is scientific support that the release of hatchery fish merely replaces native fish as there is x amount of suitable habitat to support such life.
Spend the money on habitat restoration and prevention of further habitat loss.
Nature trumps anything man comes up with.

Besides, placing the facility right there on the bayfront is just a stupid location.
Remember that $18 million only builds it.
Forever after funds come out of our pockets for regular maintenance, payroll, alterations and rebuilding after canes coming off the gulf. 

If it is just a fish hatchery, what is up with all the artistic, fancy buildings?
It is an industry, not a civic center, church or library.
It should be built utilitarian with pole barn type buildings, not glass houses.
Those artist building renderings are just for propaganda to get public acceptance of something that the "wanters" know the public will not automatically accept.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> The science of raising native fish for release into the wild is iffy both pro and con.
> Louisiana said no thanks to the possibility of doing what Florida wants to do here.
> There is scientific support that the release of hatchery fish merely replaces native fish as there is x amount of suitable habitat to support such life.
> Spend the money on habitat restoration and prevention of further habitat loss.
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

$18 million would be well spent on habitat improvements (grass bed restoration, water quality improvements, etc.). This would increase the "carrying capacity" (more fish!) of our bay system. $18 Million into a hatchery (with on going costs) to put fish into a degraded system is money NOT well spent. Whether it goes in or not, being public land, they damn well better ensure regular public recreational access to the bay front. That goes for whatever project eventually is chosen....just my $.02.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> $18 million would be well spent on habitat improvements (grass bed restoration, water quality improvements, etc.). This would increase the "carrying capacity" (more fish!) of our bay system. $18 Million into a hatchery (with on going costs) to put fish into a degraded system is money NOT well spent. Whether it goes in or not, being public land, they damn well better ensure regular public recreational access to the bay front. That goes for whatever project eventually is chosen....just my $.02.


Well put. But then the "public" won't see where that $18 mil went to. The glass and brick standing is visual proof (instant gratification) of where the cash was spent.
If ya'll been following the news there's 3 fish hatchery ideas along the Gulf Coast, the one in Okaloosa "privately funded". That's a lot of fish and fish poop.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that there are plans to put a fish hatchery on Okaloosa Island as well near the wildlife refuge. So it looks like we will have two fish hatcheries within 45 miles of each other.

Here is a real hoot for you. Years back when the Red Fish population was decimated and struggling to rebuild. The Choctohatchee Basin Alliance ran a program where sponsors built covered pens of certain sizes and they were stocked with Red Fish fry that the sponsors fed and cared for until they were big enough to have a better chance of survival in the wild. This program was shut down by FWC because they neglected to get permission to do this. This program benefited the fish, the people and the state because it didn't cost the taxpayer a cent. Go figure.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't Jim Tucker at the Boat get in trouble for raising reds also? Believe it was somebody that he rubbed the wrong way that started the stink.
Supposedly they were released into the sound tagged.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bay restoration as a concept is laughable unttil as a first step shrimpers are kicked out of the bay and not allowed to.pull nets inside the bay....

FWC scientists back the hatchery plan...but what do they know lol.

We need to look no further than a recent fishing report to see a fish that was hatchery raised being caught in our local waters today...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/escambia-jan-4-2014-a-273641


And by all means if it goes through let's do it totally on the cheap.and make the appearance of the building as Shabby and non-appealling as possible. After all,.the citizens of this socio-economically challenged area don't deserve buildings with nice features and landscapes. 

Yep yep


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's who it was that FWC came down on Kanaka. He was just trying to do a good thing and it just didn't work out. As it turns out Hurricane Ivan got rid of about 90% of the Bay Shrimpers and the 200 pounds of bycatch for every 100 pounds of shrimp they were catching, those saved Red Fish, Speckled Trout, Red Snapper, Grouper and Cobia to name a few are some of the fish we have causght offshore in recent years. The Bay is an estuary, the nursery where the juvenile fish live and grow until they are big enough to move offshore.

I don't know much about fish hatcheries except that they have enabled a lot of fish come backs, look at the Great Lakes after they shut down all the old unmodernized steel mills. Nature eventually filtered out the pollutants enough were fish stocks could be re-introduced to to their natural habitats and survive. How much it cost the taxpayer, I don't know. How much they put into the local economies, I don't know. Can you catch fish in the great lake like you could 100 years ago, that I do know and the answer is yes and the reason is thanks to hatcheries.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

aquaculture is something that is already necessary. when will we start? there should be a discussion on what, but not if. there are too many humans to hunt and gather. we need farming. they want to give us 18 million dollars to build it, sweet. i believe bayfront is the perfect place. i guess we could save that space for studer to put up another office building or keep the weed farm that it is. the old sewer plant property shows business is breaking its neck to get on bayfront, not. 
http://oceantoday.noaa.gov/fishonafarm/
this is going in the direction of making our wild fish game and not a commercial commodity. fish farming is an open door for those who now commercial wild fish and keeps them gainfully employed using much of the equipment they already own.
a good looking building could lead to tourism as well as fish.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

nextstep said:


> aquaculture is something that is already necessary. when will we start? there should be a discussion on what, but not if. there are too many humans to hunt and gather. we need farming. they want to give us 18 million dollars to build it, sweet. i believe bayfront is the perfect place. i guess we could save that space for studer to put up another office building or keep the weed farm that it is. the old sewer plant property shows business is breaking its neck to get on bayfront, not.
> http://oceantoday.noaa.gov/fishonafarm/
> this is going in the direction of making our wild fish game and not a commercial commodity. fish farming is an open door for those who now commercial wild fish and keeps them gainfully employed using much of the equipment they already own.
> a good looking building could lead to tourism as well as fish.


Yep!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

nextstep said:


> aquaculture is something that is already necessary. when will we start? there should be a discussion on what, but not if. there are too many humans to hunt and gather. we need farming. they want to give us 18 million dollars to build it, sweet. i believe bayfront is the perfect place. i guess we could save that space for studer to put up another office building or keep the weed farm that it is. the old sewer plant property shows business is breaking its neck to get on bayfront, not.
> http://oceantoday.noaa.gov/fishonafarm/
> this is going in the direction of making our wild fish game and not a commercial commodity. fish farming is an open door for those who now commercial wild fish and keeps them gainfully employed using much of the equipment they already own.
> a good looking building could lead to tourism as well as fish.


After watching the video I want the numbers where they deploy the cages. Can you imagine the fish that would be around those? Dang!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

twodown said:


> After watching the video I want the numbers where they deploy the cages. Can you imagine the fish that would be around those? Dang!


 Yep!!


----------



## chworr (Aug 18, 2010)

*fish hatcheries open for tours*

Check out some of fish hatcheries open for tours. See how it's done, how we can make it better, promotion ideas. Just a "taste" of what could be.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Tobiwan said:


> Why is there so much anger on this thread? Did I miss something?


It's kind of normal, especially when it deals with things in Downtown Pcola. My mild mannered neighbor gets into a frenzy whenever Maritime Park is mentioned.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> You missed my point. The tin cow named a burger after me... you are the one that seems to think that downtown area could support more "bars shops and eats" than it already does. Post up your stats that demonstrates how the languishing in flux of people from Flomaton driving down will fill more bars shops and eats places in the downtown area or tell me where those people are going to come from. .lol. lol. Lol


I assume people should be impressed about your knowledge of downtown and restaurants because someone saw fit to name a burger after you? Brag much? Whats the name of the burger? "Think Im Important Cause I Eat Here Alot".... Get over yourself


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Woods Hole South*



KingCrab said:


> Anyone know about a possible Fish hatchery downtown by Joe Patti's ? Possibly cobia & other fish? Hear some want it & some don't. Why would u not want it? My only guess would be some would rather have another Marina or high rise condo's. We need more of those !!!


The man asked about the hatchery. Fact is, FWC *IS* going to build this hatchery. Pensacola is the first choice and if we don't take it, they are going to give it to Walton County. Texas has three state fish hatcheries for trout and redfish and these are big success stories. They combine hatchery, research, tourism and educational facilities. I don't see why we can't add Cobia, which is one of the most popular species in this region. When people, around the country and around the world, think of 'sight-casting' Cobia, they think of Destin-Navarre -Pensacola, Sure, they are migratory but so are Salmon and we probably have more Salmon hatcheries, in this nation, than any other kind and any other country. Some fish are captured by other states and countries but many come back. 

This hatchery can be downtown but it doesn't have to be. It can be on one of the bayous or any available Estuary properties. At first, the smart idea was to use the old treatment plant Clarifiers, that were paid for primarily by the Federal Government, and convert them to hatchery ponds. These could have been covered to reduce any smell and keep the young fish's temperature regulated. You see lots of big metropolitan areas that use these covers on treatment Clarifiers. Alas, that option is gone. The land if there, we can start with a clean slate. I don't think there are any residuals that are going to leach into the bay.

How great would it be if we had a world class research, educational facility integrated around a hatchery. If you think this kind of thing doesn't bring in tourists, make a visit to Wood's Hole on Cape Cod. 

Finally, I do agree with habitat enhancement initiatives. Our grasses in our bays are nurseries for naturally grown fish and will be necessary to support any hatchery raised fish. Certain areas will need to be restricted to 'Pole and Troll' areas like Mosquito Lagoon, which has 15% of it's total area in P&T only areas. These areas have 'thru-ways' for motors so that you can get in and out but allowing motors and sailboat keels to just, haphazardly, cut tracks through our grass, our nurseries, that takes seven years to re-establish itself is insanity. It is like having a NASCAR course through a School Zone.

I'm not against any of the other suggestions but why does it have to be an either/or discussion. Why can't we have it all?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are any kind of real or honest conservationist person, you cant be against a hatchery. When u think a restaurant or condo is more important, Your an investor in it or u have no clue. U cant tell me that raising & releasing fish back into the enviro is not a good thing. Your an idiot if u don't believe its a good thing. Unless your investing in real estate that's worth more with more humans.:no: Our water ways need a break.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It's pretty depressing to hear the naysayers bash a hatchery. Pensacola has first shot at the facility. Yes, for a "free" hatchery. No, gets nothing. In another thread, folks were saying that it would only provide 15 or 17 jobs. That's not alot, but it's better than zero. It would be just another "thing" like the NAS museum. Like someone else said, look at Gulf Shores, Orange Beach. People vacationing there have the Wharf, the Water Parks, and many other attractions including a new zipline @ Lake Shelby. If this venture fails, the pieces could be put back together to raise freshwater fish. It's not a sure thing, but not doing it kisses 18 million goodbye.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

amen, amen and amen:yes:


----------

